

Ask HN: Is there a premium for jobs requiring travel? - AppSec

How much more of a salary should be expected in a position that requires some travel (breakdown of say: 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%) versus those that do not (in general) require travel?<p>Should there be an expectation of more? If so how much more?
======
rorrr
Have you ever traveled to work? Even one hour each way irritated me. It's a
huge waste of time.

Don't do it unless you get compensated for the time and the transportation,
there's no point.

Easy to calculate too.

Let's say your monthly subway/train/bug pass is $100

Let's say your hourly rate is $50/hr. If you spend two hours a day traveling,
that's $100/day.

There are roughly 250 work days in a year.

So your opportunity and transportation costs are:

250 * $100 + 12 * $100 = $26,200.

